
Reverse Engineering Netgear's Auth to Extend My Meural - martin_
https://ma.rtin.so/posts/reverse-engineering-netgear-auth-to-extend-my-meural/
======
crabasa
I had never heard of dnsmasq [1] before, this is a super useful tool! I
frequently run into issues developing locally where certain 3rd party services
(Intercom, for example) won't work properly on localhost.

[1]
[http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html](http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html)

